# Rotores de carbono?



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Alguna vez Warp preguntó de rotores ligeros, los Stan's y los Scrub eran de lo más ligero, pero no tan confiables en potencia, modulación, desempeño en húmedo. 
Todavía no están disponibles, pero estos parecen ser la respuesta para quienes cuentan los gramos (55 gr el 160mm), yo estoy apuntando en la segunda remesa, ya que los pruebe los comento en forma.
Es carbono compuesto y por lo menos en "papel" se oye muy bien, ya les platicaré si no fué solo una muy buena estrategia de publicidad.
SiCCC Bicycle Brake Rotor: Silicon Carbide-Ceramic-Carbon by Kettle Cycles - Kickstarter


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues se ve interesante.

Hay muchos retos a vencer y es un material nuevo, asi que supongo que habra una curva de aprendizaje (lease, muchas fallas al principio), pero todos los productos lo tienen.

Para nosotros los mortales, ~90grs no suena a mucho, un rotor Magura Storm de acero de 2.00 - de lo mas grueso del mercado, pesa unos 130grs, pero para los WW es un mundo.

En cuanto te quedaria el juego de frenos completos, Doc? Ya has de traer los MT8 con rotores Ashima, ahi nomas son como 310grs por rueda ya completos? Menos unos 50grs en el rotor? Como 260 por rueda?

Mientras no sacrifique mucho performance, esta a todo dar.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pues se ve interesante.
> Para nosotros los mortales, ~90grs no suena a mucho, un rotor Magura Storm de acero de 2.00 - de lo mas grueso del mercado, pesa unos 130grs, pero para los WW es un mundo.
> En cuanto te quedaria el juego de frenos completos, Doc? Ya has de traer los MT8 con rotores Ashima, ahi nomas son como 310grs por rueda ya completos? Menos unos 50grs en el rotor? Como 260 por rueda?
> Mientras no sacrifique mucho performance, esta a todo dar.


Magura Storm SL 160 mm 95 gr., son los que traigo, los air-rotor 10 gr menos, pero 
1.8 mm, sigo con los SL.
De peso, bajaría de 568 gr con rotor SL 160/140 a 507 gr con rotor 160/160.
Y definitivo, si baja el desempeño, ya sea en potencia ó modulación, seguiré con los Storm SL.
Ya los probaremos, supuestamente llegan en Febrero.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

En lo personal en los frenos es en donde NO me esforzaría por bajarle peso, primero la seguridad.

No me quiero ni imaginar ir bajando del Nevado de Colima en la Megavalancha y que los frenos me fallen.

Pero el concepto de los rotores de carbono suena interesante, todo apunta que el carbono serà el material favorito para construir bicicletas de la alfa a la omega.

Saludos


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Y como te incluiste en la lista? Me interesa, ahora traigo rotores formula pero tambien tengo scrubs y estoy interesado en los frenos bof que sabes de ellos ? 

Saludos

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Hace poco más de un mes. en "kickstarter" después de que manden los rotores iniciales van a empezar a vender al público, eso sí, un poco más caros.
Puedes checar en kettle cycles.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Entre a la pagina parece que ya no sd puede hacer mas founding o me equivoco?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Entre a la pagina parece que ya no sd puede hacer mas founding o me equivoco?
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Así es, el fondeo terminó el día 13 de diciembre. Cuando terminen de entregar los rotores de la gente que fondeó van a empezar las ventas en general.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> estoy interesado en los frenos bof que sabes de ellos ?


Hasta ahora me doy cuenta de lo de los "bof", me imagino que te refieres a los Brake Force One. 
Lo poco que sé, es que son caaaaros ($999 USD) hay un thread en el subforo de frenos que habla maravillas de ellos, pero seguro ya lo leíste de pé a pá.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Yo ya probé unos y en lo personal me pareció un concepto de funcionamiento interesante pero les falta pulir detalles de ergonomia de la palanca y me parece que están muy caros 

Existe un versión de Tune de estos frenos la cual es mas ligera todavía

si te interesa la versión de Tune esta la puedes conseguir en Mexico a través de Crossmountain


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Hasta ahora me doy cuenta de lo de los "bof", me imagino que te refieres a los Brake Force One.
> Lo poco que sé, es que son caaaaros ($999 USD) hay un thread en el subforo de frenos que habla maravillas de ellos, pero seguro ya lo leíste de pé a pá.


jajaja, si si son esos!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

20lt said:


> Yo ya probé unos y en lo personal me pareció un concepto de funcionamiento interesante pero les falta pulir detalles de ergonomia de la palanca y me parece que están muy caros
> 
> Existe un versión de Tune de estos frenos la cual es mas ligera todavía
> 
> si te interesa la versión de Tune esta la puedes conseguir en Mexico a través de Crossmountain


no conozco a crossmountain, están en DF?, el problema en México con las partes es que se van altísimos, por ahora tengo unos magura MT8, jalan bien, o mas o menos, es una bronca purgarlos, pero ya purgados pues te olvidas un rato, me intereso el concepto ese del boster en los BOF, en teoría son muy potentes.

saludos


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/10006835-post49.html

ese es el peso de mis Magura MT8, todos hablando de sis bicis ligeras, y como en los chistes, llega el Mexicano y mocos!!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> no conozco a crossmountain, están en DF?, el problema en México con las partes es que se van altísimos.
> saludos


CrossMountain Bikes están aquí en GDL, si compraste tus MT8 en México, ellos los importaron.
En general, sus precios no están tan disparados como en otras tiendas.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> CrossMountain Bikes están aquí en GDL, si compraste tus MT8 en México, ellos los importaron.
> En general, sus precios no están tan disparados como en otras tiendas.


oorale, no los conocía, los mios los compré en WrenchScience, cuando apenas estaban saliendo, costaron mucho as que lo que cuestan ahora, por ahora compro en r2, se me hace excelente tienda, buenos precios y buen servicio, y me llegan a laredo texas, aca en monterrey las tiendas son muy patito, caras y mal servicio, lo demas en Amazon o ebay con mis tiendas ya conocidas.

aparte pues a la raza de aca del foro, a mattias
ya la vi! esta padre la tienda :thumbsup esa!!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Actualización de los rotores SICCC: Finalmente llegaron, después de haber leído comentarios no tan buenos en los foros acerca del tiempo de asentamiento de las balatas, no me animaba a ponerlos, de modo que decidí poner inicialmente solo el delantero, siguiendo las instrucciones de en una pendiente suave, no frenar hasta el alto total por unas 15 veces. Pues fueron mas de 30 ó 40 y no me daba la potencia de frenada que traían los Storm, tal vez un 70%, pero como también se había comentado que gradualmente iban ganando potencia, me animé a sacarlos al cerro y efectivamente van aumentando día a día la potencia con na excelente modulación y nada de rechinidos ó ruidos raros, al grado de que en estos días voy a poner el rotor trasero ya.
No he tenido oportunidad de usarlos en húmedo, hace tiempo que no voy a las rutas con arroyos, en cuanto lo haga actualizo.
Por lo pronto, de 95 gr de Storm SL pasa a 55 gr con los SICCC SFL x 2=40 gr menos :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

acabo de instalar los dos mios son de 160mm con unos frenos tambien bof, saldre de rato en un descenso largo y plano a ver que tal..


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Llevátela con calma, toma buen tiempo para que te den toda la potencia de frenado. Con que balatas los vas a usar? Nuevas ó usadas?
Suerte y ya nos contarás como los sentiste.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Llevátela con calma, toma buen tiempo para que te den toda la potencia de frenado. Con que balatas los vas a usar? Nuevas ó usadas?
> Suerte y ya nos contarás como los sentiste.


No me han dejado la mejor impresión en los primeros días mejor dicho los primeros kilómetros la potencia de frenado partido el aumento en los primeros días pero la potencia alcanzar hasta este momento no es de mi satisfacción funcionan de manera muy similar a los discos ligeros de aluminio o los de composite que están en el mercado scrubs.
Aunque creo que estos últimos entregar más potencia los usaré nuevamente unos cien o doscientos kilómetros más para ver si es posible hacerlos frenar como ellos anuncian

De no ser así regresaré a mis discos fórmula con araña metálica que pesan alrededor de 89 gramos hotal vez menos

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> No me han dejado la mejor impresión en los primeros días mejor dicho los primeros kilómetros la potencia de frenado partido el aumento en los primeros días pero la potencia alcanzar hasta este momento no es de mi satisfacción funcionan de manera muy similar a los discos ligeros de aluminio o los de composite que están en el mercado scrubs.
> Aunque creo que estos últimos entregar más potencia los usaré nuevamente unos cien o doscientos kilómetros más para ver si es posible hacerlos frenar como ellos anuncian
> 
> De no ser así regresaré a mis discos fórmula con araña metálica que pesan alrededor de 89 gramos hotal vez menos
> ...


Pues yo ya llegué al límite, le metí como unos 150 km entre pavimento y montaña, aumentó poco a poco la potencia, pero nunca al nivel de los Storm, sobre todo le falta el agarre final para poder parar totalmente, modulan muy bien, pero...
Ya están comentando que tal vez usando balatas en carbono se alcanza la misma potencia con las ventajas de modulación, bajo peso y poca generación de calor, mientras tanto, yo ya regresé al metal y regalé los SICCC.
Lástima!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Posiblemente haga lo mismo, teóricamente los frenos que estoy usando son muy potentes y pensaba que posiblemente la perdida de potencia no se sentiría tanto

Cual fue tu experiencia con scrubs???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Posiblemente haga lo mismo, teóricamente los frenos que estoy usando son muy potentes y pensaba que posiblemente la perdida de potencia no se sentiría tanto
> 
> Cual fue tu experiencia con scrubs???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


No he usado los Scrubs, "mi experiencia" se limita a los foros, no tienen muy buenos reportes, al igual que los Innolite, les falta "punch" y en húmedo pierden aún más.
Ojalá y de verdad encuentren la manera de que funcionen los SICCC, aunque se tuviera que usar balata especial.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

La experiencia de el es similar a la mía con los rotores.
First Impressions: Kettle Cycles SiCCC SFL Carbon Disc Brake Rotors & More News! - Bike Rumor


----------



## RogerMty1971 (Aug 27, 2013)

doccoraje said:


> La experiencia de el es similar a la mía con los rotores.
> First Impressions: Kettle Cycles SiCCC SFL Carbon Disc Brake Rotors & More News! - Bike Rumor


Que bueno que no soy el único que se aventó a probar los rotores SICCC. Pues sí, tambie he sentido que tienen menos potencia que los rotores de acero, pero depende mucho de que balatas le pongas. Tengo frenos XT, con las balatas Shimano orgánicas les falta mucha potencia, pero mejora con las EBC red. Me llegaron las balatas de Kettle cycle y la verdad tienen una potencia increíble, lo malo es que solo me duraron un día. Bajé el cerro del mirador aquí en Monterrey, con muchísima pendiente a gran velocidad (llegué a 70km/hr) y llegando abajo olía a quemado. Mis balatas Kettle ya estaban todas gastadas.

Creo, a pesar de ésto, que los rotores sí son buenos, pero todavía estan en desarrollo. Sobre todo las balatas... Si pudieran hacerlas así de buenas pero más duraderas.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Usaste los rotores originales ó los "C-processed"? 
Yo los había regalado, pero los envié para la modificación y tardaron tanto que me enviaron balatas de "desagravio", no me he animado a ponerlos, en parte porque la balatas que me mandaron son para Avid, aunque supuestamente funcionarán mejor, aún con las balatas orgánicas normales. Algún día los probaré seguramente.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Igual yo! Me regresaron los c y con balatas pero no los he usado, hace poco recibí un correo que sí requería para mis frenos BOF, pero ya cambie ( regrese ) a fórmula 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Igual yo! Me regresaron los c y con balatas pero no los he usado, hace poco recibí un correo que sí requería para mis frenos BOF, pero ya cambie ( regrese ) a fórmula


¿Y que pasó con los Brake Force One?


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Los vendí, muy buenos por cierto, fórmula son buenísimos y muy ligeros !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

A mi me salieron buenos, las balatas me duran 5-6 meses igual que me duraban con rotores y balatas Avid. Solo que cometí el error de comprar de 160mm en lugar de 180 y voy a tener que reinstalar el disco Avid enfrente.
TIP - limpiarlos de vez en cuando con una servilleta y AGUA, el polvo se acumula y disminuye el frenado.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

fuentes_88 said:


> A mi me salieron buenos, las balatas me duran 5-6 meses igual que me duraban con rotores y balatas Avid.


Cuales balatas y cual generación de rotores?


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Las balatas que me dieron con los rotores, SFL de 160 mm del kickstarter (primera generación supongo).


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

No creo sean primera generación, no ofrecían balatas en el Kickstarter, de hecho a mí me mandaron balatas "de cortesía" por la laaarga espera para la reconversión a C-processed, (lástima que fueron para Avid y no Magura), mi experiencia con los originales no fué muy buena, les faltaba "morder" más, te frenaban pero no te detenían por completo. La verdad no sé si los vaya a probar, me dejaron mala impresión, no cumplieron lo prometido en ningún aspecto, sigo esperando las balatas Magura que supuestamente iban a enviar a cambio de las Avid. 
En fin, esa es mi experiencia.


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pues fueron esas balatas, las de cortesía, ahorita ando usando mi segundo par que compre en su pagina de internet. En frenos Avid Elixir CR


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

fuentes_88 said:


> Pues fueron esas balatas, las de cortesía, ahorita ando usando mi segundo par que compre en su pagina de internet. En frenos Avid Elixir CR


Pues si te interesan, tengo un par de juegos de balatas Avid que no tengo intención de usar en los Magura.


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Me parece, te mando msg privado


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Yo tengo las balatas magura, esperare a usar unas para fórmula, sabes cuales puedo usar o deben ser las de ellos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ellos recomiendan usar las Kettle para lograr el frenado óptimo, pero se pueden usar las orgánicas, aunque la frenada no sería tan potente.


----------

